
3 Things You Must Do Before Building a Referral Program - mrmch
http://blog.yesgraph.com/before-building/
======
ivankirigin
This is my post. Something I didn't talk much about: cost.

Some referral programs are for apps that lose lots of money. Others, like
Uber's driver referral program, spend lots of money but are very efficient
relative to their alternatives.

For SAAS, there are support costs, but referrals usually make a lot of sense
for how efficient they can be. Plus they make your paid acquisition more
affordable.

I'm happy to answer questions around this stuff! ivan@yesgraph.com

